# How long do you walk your dog?



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

For how long per day do you walk your dog? (I mean continuously, not cumulative throughout the day.) I go for about 45 minutes, not including mini walks during his potty periods, is that ok?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As long as the weather is nice, I shoot for 2 walks, about 30 mins each. The problem is now it is almost dark by 7pm, so we've been doing one walk on workdays, and 2 walks on days off. I think they got really spoiled on vacation, because we went for 2 loooong walks everday, plus playtime on the beach.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i walk my guy 20 minutes in the morning, and a good 30 minutes in the afternoon, weather pending of course. he loves the fall, i live in cleveland, sometimes i'll walk until he's tired but 30 minutes seems to be the norm. now that he's 3 he doesnt have as much crazy energy to release, our walks were longer when he was a puppy. in the winter i find i need to provide mental stimulattion because there's snow on the ground, that actually wears him our more than a long walk!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We go for an hour off leash. It's about 2-3 miles. It's more of a high speed run than a walk!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We walk with Linda 4 or 5 times a week for an hour off leash (see her post above). I also take Brady for an additional 30 minute walk everyday. If we miss a day with Linda, he gets a second or third walk as well. I walk him for 15 minutes or so after each meal as well. We don't have a fence so these walks are his "poopy walks".


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I used to walk mine for 30 minutes every night, but they had too much energy during the day. (I must have at least one ADHD dog.) So I added a 2 mile power walk in the morning at 5 am prior to work. It has helped a lot with the energy. Today I was off so we did 3 miles. They could handle a lot more I am sure.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well unfortunately I haven't walked Valentino much this summer. It has been too hot...I mean here it is the end of Sept. and we are still experiencing 90 degree temps! I am so ready for something that resembles fall and Mr. Valentino and I will get to walking!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I walk Biscuit 30--60 minutes every day. I never miss a day because otherwise he leads a pretty sedentary life without a ton of stimulation, since it's just my husband and me, and I don't want him to become overweight.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I always joke that Brady has a little bit of Lab in him and needs to be exercised every day or he will get himself into big trouble. He too is ADHD and needs to get some energy out or he will make me crazy!! Lab and a bit of Bassett Hound because he is always on the scent of something


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick goes on at least one walk/day for 30-45 minutes. Sometimes I do an hour if he's feeling especially excited. I don't actually go everyday (even though I should) so probably 5-6 days/week. I usually skip Mondays... I wonder why? :suspicious:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I usually skip Sundays! lol, I need to be more scheduled with it though. Some days are hard for me because it either gets really chaotic with the kids and homework, sports, etc. OR I dont' feel good  But I could always ask one of my kids to do it for me, so I know there isn't a GOOD excuse for me.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Because of where we live Smarty does not get controlled walks except for training, we live on acreage on a major road and I do not want her thinking about walking on the driveway except around the house. She did make it to our gate one time and I almost had a heart attack, so anything in that direction is a “no, no.” Smarty does get a lot of running play time with her Frisbee and ball, chasing the wildlife and agility training.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michael takes the boys on a 1-2 mile walk most morning at the Park. And then they get one to two more shorter walks during the day (longer than potty- maybe 15 minutes) usually-- but sometimes we get lazy and we just let them run in the yard.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

When I talked to my vet about this when we were training for the 5K we do each spring, he told me not to run the Maltese more than 2 miles at a time. I am not sure what should apply to walking distances but that was running. He said to work up to that and to think of her size and how many steps she has to take for each of ours. Dora isn't a runner so she doesnt get the run with Daddy treatment. She stops to sniff and then gets yanked. But she could easily walk for an hour. 

It totally helps with the energy and how crazy they act around the house!

Amanda


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Maybe I'm not walking him long enough, listening to everyone's posts. Whenever we come back, he seems to have this extra burst of energy and "runs like hell" all over the place. Does it hurt them to go for too long? 3 miles is ok?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick does that too, even after a 1 hour walk... he starts running around like crazy. I think it's just his way of saying he's excited to be home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora ALWAYS does that too! Like she is excited to see her home. Makes me think she likes the new house! Although we are still having a party when she uses the dog door rather than bark at the back door... ugh!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> So I added a 2 mile power walk in the morning at 5 am prior to work.


Cheryl, how on earth can you walk at 5 AM! You must live in a place that has street lights and maybe a sidewalk! You lucky lady! We have just a big black space out here. Its great for start gazing, but thats about it! We have not one street light anywhere close to us. Plus the roads are these windy twisty country roads that every drives 90mph on!

So when i walk my dogs it is on our driveway or somewhere on the property. Our driveway is 1/2 mile long, so dont worry about their safety!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It varies but usually we walk for at least 20 minutes twice a day .. I am busy with the remodel so sometimes we have to cut it short as o jave appointments . .. When I was in Tahoe we walked longer and the walks were a little more diverse and more interesting ..
Right now things are a little in a cocked hat as my mom used to say .. 
I do try and walk them twice a day rain or shine . Ahnold loves to walk - Cosmo can get lazy and he usually choses the way he wants to go ..
Once I get him moving he is fine but he is a slow starter .. 
On the weekends it is easier as my husband walks with me so he talks Ahnold as he is the best walker and I take Cosmo . We take longer walks and it is more of a family outing ...


----------

